# damon howatt mamba f/s



## FERAL ONE (Apr 21, 2010)

alright yall, got my right hand ,58",  55 lb @28" ,mamba on the choppin' block. my quinns have stolen my heart and i need cash for a kayak rack for the jeep 

225$ and i will pay shipping out of the kindness of my peapickin' heart !!!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Apr 21, 2010)

nice looking bow,i think you should keep it and just tie down the kayaks with a piece of rope!


----------



## HunterFaulk (Apr 21, 2010)

i agree with dave. keep the bow and tiw the kayaks down. haha


----------



## Night Wing (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice looking bow. But I'm different than others. If you're not going to use it, sell it to someone who will use it to bowhunt with. At the price you're asking, you should sell it fairly quickly and someone is going to get a fine recurve.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 21, 2010)

This is a steal folks, on a really fine bow!


----------



## TIMBERGHOST (Apr 22, 2010)

Agreed.  The Martin Mamba is truly one of Damon Howatt's best creations.  This is a very sturdy, reliable, and consistent bow. The only reason I'm not jumping on it for $225 is cause its a tad too short (58" nock to nock) for my long draw. This would be a GREAT bowfishing bow. It has an insert for the screw in reel rig - I believe.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Apr 28, 2010)

it does have an insert timber, i forgot to add that. it would make a good bowfishing bow, but it is too darn purty to get all muddy and bloody !!!   bloody is fine , but not muddy AND bloody !!!


----------



## 730waters (Apr 30, 2010)

Dad gummit, 
  The bow I wanted and 5 pounds heavier than I wanted!!! Why 
is it always like that? Great looking bow and worth every cent!
D.


----------

